# Your favorite recipe?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

So, I've seen some of you talk about really tasty looking recipes over the past year.

What is your favorite recipe (or recipes)? I think it would be great to get everyones personal favorites together so we can experiment with new things. 

Here's one that one me grand prize in one of the "Quick Cooking" magazine contests a few years ago. It's since been published in a couple of their books too. 
It's quick and easy, but very tasty.

*Taco Puffs*

1 lb lean ground beef
½ cup chopped onion
1 envelope taco seasoning
2 cans Pillsbury "Big Country" biscuits
8 oz cheddar cheese cut into 16 slices, or 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (American works too)

Brown ground beef and onion in skillet; drain. Add taco seasoning and prepare according to package directions. Cool slightly. Flatten half the biscuits into 4" circles; place on greased cookie sheets. Spoon ¼ cup meat mixture onto each; top with two cheese slices or ¼ cup shredded cheese. Flatten the remaining biscuits; place on top and pinch edges to seal tightly.
Bake at 400° for 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Care to share yours?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Only my friends know that besides being an aquarium fanatic, I'm also big on cooking as well. So, one of my mom's interests rubbed off on me. 

*Chicken Caciatore, from Abbruzzo*

2 chicken breasts, halved and pounded thin
4-6 cloves of garlic, whole
5 bay (laurel) leaves
olive oil for frying
flour for coating
salt
pepper
dry red wine

Preheat oven to 400F.

Take chicken breasts and salt+pepper to taste. Coat east breast with white flour.

Take whole garlic cloves and laurel leaves and fry in olive oil over medium heat. Scoop out garlic and laurel leaves and place in baking dish. Quickly, toss chicken breasts into the pan. Raise heat to medium to medium-high and gold on both sides before removing the chicken onto the baking dish with the garlic and bay leaves. Take dry red wine and pour over the breasts until submersed. Add some salt. Place in oven and allow 30-40 minutes to bake or until liquid has evaporated by 50%.

Then there's also traditional Christmas hen soup with home made parmesan croutons, and cheesy polenta toasts, and minestrone, and chicken marsala, and a wonderful light lasagna made with radicchio and a penne dish made with a cream and prosciutto sauce and topped with fresh arugula!

Carlos


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I really don't cook anymore, but I look forward to reading the recipes everyone else is going to post!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine is very simple.

Season good quality steaks with cracked pepper and kosher salt.

Sear on very hot grill until outside is seared well and center is warmed.

Serve....


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Maguro over rice, with soy and wasabi.
jB


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mexican Dip

1- Cream cheese (8oz)
1- Sour cream (8oz)
1- Salsa (jar)
1- Taco seasoning (1pkg)
1- Shredded cheese (1pkg)

Mix the cream cheese, sour cream & 1/2 pkg of taco seasoning together in a container until well blended, then smooth out. Then add the salsa on top, just enough to cover the mixture & top with as much cheese as you like.

You can use low fat ingredients if you like less calories.

PG, you should like this one since no cooking is involved


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> PG, you should like this one since no cooking is involved


Hehe, yep I'll keep that one


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

Okay this recipe is for the campfire....

Reese's S'more:

1 campfire
1 Browned or Burnt Marshmallow (even the colored ones)
1 graham cracker (any flavor/kind)
1 Reese's Peanut Butter Cup

Now assemble your smore and instead using a Hershey's Chocolate bar you use a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup and enjoy!

Josh


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

This is my favorite for tonight anyway. Barbecue baby back ribs. Recipe for one rack.

1. Marinate ribs in apple cider (enough to cover) and the juice of 1 lemon for 4 to 6 hrs.

2. Cover with 1/2 cup of dry barbecue rub. I use 1/4c paprika, 1/4 c brown sugar, 11/2 T coarse salt, 11/2 T black pepper, 1t onion powder, 1t garlic powder, 1t celery seed.

3. Grill or bake on medium temp about 350 for 11/2 hrs. You can add barbecue sauce for the last 1/2 hour if you like.

Bill

PS 
Serve with napkins.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

JanS said:


> *Taco Puffs*
> 
> 1 lb lean ground beef
> ½ cup chopped onion
> ...


I have had these before, they are yum. At my work some people came and did a dutch oven cooking demonstration and made something like this.

I really like my special seasoning spaghetti. Start with cooking up some ground turkey and then add dried parsley, basil, oregano, and lawry's seasoning salt during cooking. After it is done browning add some traditional flavor ragu and pour your meaty sauce over small shells pasta. Yum.


----------

